# Crossbow Broadheads



## crappiedude (Mar 12, 2006)

Any recommendations or anything to stay away from? I guess I would prefer fixed blade but I'm open to other suggestions in 100 grain.
When I shoot my compound I use 3 blade Wasp. I like them but no one seems to sell them or the replacement blades locally. I'm down to my last 3 heads so now is a good time to start looking.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Cajunsaugeye (Apr 9, 2013)

Slick trick 125s.NOTHING compares flight,quality AND price.They do have 100g but crossbows tend to favor heavier.

Sent from my VS870 4G using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Weekender#1 (Mar 25, 2006)

Rage 100g Crossbow 2 bladed, cut a heck of a hole and drop deer quick. I never believed in them and my son bought me some. I am buying rage.


----------



## Lewis (Apr 5, 2004)

I have been shooting Wasp 3 blade 130 grain broadheads for over 30 years. Love those broadheads, but you are right, they are very hard to find anymore on store shelves. I order mine online. A good alternative in fixed blade is Thunderheads, if they are still available.


----------



## lonewolf (Mar 4, 2010)

Muzzy 125 grain


----------



## crappiedude (Mar 12, 2006)

Lewis said:


> *I have been shooting Wasp 3 blade* 130 grain broadheads *for over 30 years. *Love those broadheads, *but you are right, they are very hard to find anymore on store shelves*. I order mine online. A good alternative in fixed blade is Thunderheads, if they are still available.


Me too, I bet I've killed 50 or 60 deer with those heads. I sure don't understand why it isn't a staple in archery shops. Like white bread...everyone should have them. The last few times I went to buy blades everyone was out of them too. I haven't bought blades or heads in the last couple of years so I'm thinking of trying something that's maybe more available.


----------



## crappiedude (Mar 12, 2006)

lonewolf said:


> Muzzy 125 grain


A friend brought me in a couple of Muzzy 100 grain and put them on my desk to try. I see you shoot 125's. I'm kinda new to crossbows (3rd year) and was wondering if a heavier head might be a good or maybe a better option.
I rarely shoot at anything over 20 yards so weight won't matter much.


----------



## crappiedude (Mar 12, 2006)

Weekender#1 said:


> Rage 100g Crossbow 2 bladed, cut a heck of a hole and drop deer quick. I never believed in them and my son bought me some. I am buying rage.


I've considered them and still haven't ruled them out. I like it that I see them everywhere but I'm still looking at fixed blades for now. 
I used to hear about bad performance from Rage but honestly I felt most were more than likely bad hits. Good hit kill deer. It doesn't matter what you use on a bad it.


----------



## lonewolf (Mar 4, 2010)

I'm not real sure if the 25 grains really matters. Out of my wildcat the 125 seem to hold a better pattern. My daughter still shoots the 100s out of her jackel


----------



## Junebug2320 (Apr 23, 2010)

I Use Muzzy 125. No complaints


----------



## crappiedude (Mar 12, 2006)

The conclusion...
I'm a real stickler for shooting lots of practice shots with hunting set ups, especially fixed blade broad-heads.
I bought some Muzzy 125 and tried them at 30 yards. 1st I will say I really liked the way they went together, no way for blades to pop out. When I shot them, they flew great on 5 of the 6 arrows I put them on. I mean I never had to adjust the scope at all. On arrow #6 it continually hit high by about 2"-3". 
Over the years I have come to realize if 1 broad-head flies different than the rest of the group it's more than likely the insert in the arrow is out of line. Rather than try to realign the insert, I grabbed another arrow. On this arrow, all 3 shots hit just left of the 1 1/2" bulls-eye. It wasn't left by much but I had 1 more shaft to try and this one was the ticket. All 3 shots hit the mark. 
Now those 2 shafts that I didn't keep the broad-heads on I will mark them for practice & put field points on them.
Again, thanks for the input.


----------



## carp (Oct 31, 2011)

Slick Trick all the way!


----------



## fishwendel2 (Nov 19, 2007)

Carp - so you are saying you have take a deer or two with these slick trick broad heads? Hmm I may have to look into them


----------



## SKRAMER (Sep 17, 2014)

Rage 3 blade 100 grain.


----------



## Minnowhead (Jan 12, 2011)

Muzzy 125gr never an issue. Rage 125 kills them dead too but trashes the broadhead.


----------



## doegirl (Feb 24, 2005)

I had great luck with Spitfires when I used a crossbow.


----------



## rutnut245 (Jan 18, 2009)

After I switched to an xbow I've been looking for a new head. I've shot muzzy 's and thunder heads for years. After hearing all the hype about Rage I had to give them a shot.I killed 3 deer which fell within sight with them the last year I shot my Mathews. Of coarse the first deer I shot at with the xbow was a very big buck and the head opened before it hit the deer at 7 yards broadside. It was a rage crossbow head. Needless to say, back to the fixed blades.

Yesterday I shot Montecs, Muzzys, Slick tricks, Thunder heads and Ram Cats. All arrows were spun and indexed and weighed 422 grains and shot with my Camx at around 325 fps. After making sight adjustments all but one shot well out to 50 yards. The ONLY one that shot exactly like the field points without adjustment to the scope was the Ramcat. You always hear manufacturers say their heads fly like field points, this is the only one I've seen do it. They do sink in the broadhead target much further too.

I haven't shot a critter with this head yet but I'm looking forward to it.


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

I kinda like the looks of those Toxic broadheads. Thinking about trying them out. Some other stuff on youtube about them as well.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

2 blade rage is the most deadly broadhead out there..


----------



## crappiedude (Mar 12, 2006)

ezbite said:


> 2 blade rage is the most deadly broadhead out there..


"most deadly"?
There's only 1 degree of dead.....


----------



## Cajunsaugeye (Apr 9, 2013)

Rage has same cutting surface as slick trick.The 4 cutting edges equal the same as the two longer ones of a rage.There is NOTHING about rage that's any better than a tuned fixed blade.And fixed blades will never open early!

Sent from my VS870 4G using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## rutnut245 (Jan 18, 2009)

Cajunsaugeye said:


> Rage has same cutting surface as slick trick.The 4 cutting edges equal the same as the two longer ones of a rage.There is NOTHING about rage that's any better than a tuned fixed blade.And fixed blades will never open early!
> 
> Sent from my VS870 4G using Ohub Campfire mobile app


Right on the money. I knew better but I guess I fell for the marketing hype again. I tried mechanicals in Pa. once in the early 80's. I think they were Switchblades and they failed miserably . Shortly thereafter, Pa. made mechanicals illegal. The best part about the f.b.'s you're not wondering if they're gonna work.


----------



## Thunder29 (May 23, 2006)

Toxic broadheads, used them last year with great success.


----------



## TomC (Aug 14, 2007)

I saw the toxic blades in action for the first time last night. I'll tell ya what those heads just destroyed the target and left a large entry and exit hole. If I switch from my 3 blade spitfires i'm going to switch to the toxic's. It was pretty cool, going to a bow pro shop that let you shoot broadheads into their targets, let alone a head that's destructive as those.

When you pull the toxic's out of the foam target, you get 3 long pieces of foam that look like noodles from where the head cored out what it hit. lol


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

TomC said:


> I saw the toxic blades in action for the first time last night. I'll tell ya what those heads just destroyed the target and left a large entry and exit hole. If I switch from my 3 blade spitfires i'm going to switch to the toxic's. It was pretty cool, going to a bow pro shop that let you shoot broadheads into their targets, let alone a head that's destructive as those.
> 
> When you pull the toxic's out of the foam target, you get 3 long pieces of foam that look like noodles from where the head cored out what it hit. lol



Yeah I think their marketing team is calling those "meat worms" or something like that. I do believe I'm about to order some. You guys go heavy on a crossbow? Picked up some carbon arrows to use instead of the aluminums so I believe I have some mass to make up. I have to double check.


----------



## Cajunsaugeye (Apr 9, 2013)

125-150 is norm for crossbows.They're already quite fast enough.And the old adage "speed kills" does NOT apply to arrows.Kinetic energy kills.Also more weight forward on arrows help stabilize and fly better.The "fast as my bow can shoot" guys don't really understand killing.You want a good blend of speed and kinetic energy.For example,my compound can shoot over 320fps,BUT my set up is shooting 300 on the nose w/enough KE to bring down moose,large African game,etc.I only shoot deer but it'll punch through a shoulder to the vitals in the event of a bad shot,no problem.Spread your margin of error,go heavier.May never need it,but nice to have.

Sent from my VS870 4G using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

Looks like they only make 100 gr.


----------



## rutnut245 (Jan 18, 2009)

MassillonBuckeye said:


> Looks like they only make 100 gr.


I use 92 grain indexable brass inserts that have a set screw to get more weight foc. Total weight for my 20" arrow is 422 grains with a luminok on the back end.


----------



## crappiedude (Mar 12, 2006)

Last year I shot alum bolts @ 344 grain with 100 grain broad heads for 444gr
The carbons I switched to are 318 gr and the Muzzy 125 gr = 443gr total
Both bolts shoot the same from 20-40 yards.

It's been a few weeks since I 1st tested the Muzzy 125's on those carbon bolts so before switching out the practice blades I went out and took one last shot at 30 yards. I was very please with the results as I hit the 1" spot on the target at 12:00.

If you read these sites long enough you will see a large variety of heads listed as the "worst" or "best". In reality most of todays broad heads will do a nice job at killing deer and if the shot is placed well, they all kill. I guess in reality there is no such thing as best or deadliest. I honestly feel most poor performance from broad heads is probably due to either poor shot placement or improper bow/arrow set up. I'm amazed at the number of guys I run into every year who hunt and won't take the time to practice with their hunting arrows. It's also important to test every arrow you plan to use in the field. Just because 1 arrow works out well doesn't mean the next arrow will preform the same even though they appear to be identical. Once a broad head brand or type is chosen go out and practice with every arrow/bolt you plan to hunt with. If you try out 5 or 6 arrows, I'm willing to bet 1 or 2 will preform a little different than the others. Take your best performer's and set your sights to them (if needed). Too many people rely on the "they shoot exactly the same as field points". We all know it's not uncommon to have broad heads shoot slightly different than practice tips so set your bow up for hunting. Estimating the difference while hunting isn't a good idea. I've seen guys who try to do this and during the excitement they often get poor results.
Another common problem I've seen is don't hunt with your practice broad heads unless you've sharpened the blades. Yes even just one or 2 practice shots can dull the blades. A friend of mine made this mistake years ago. He spine shot a doe back in the 80's when he 1st started hunting. He knew he had to shoot it one more time and he decided to not use one of his hunting arrows. It was a good shot but the arrow was slow to work as the blades drug hair into the body that it normally would have easily sliced through. 

I hope this helps someone. 
Good luck to all!


----------



## fishslayer (Aug 31, 2007)

r

Rage....chisel tip


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## Hardtop (Nov 24, 2004)

A year ago I posted that was having real good luck with new Slick Trick broadheads, and was in the process of killing three deer with the same head. Well.....I completed that "hat trick" this weekend, another pass thru on a mature doe from 25yds out of my Ten Point Tiitan. And I had to dig the head out od a 6" sapling again as well........ I have sharpened it twice now on a sharpening stone and it is ready for #4. pretty amazing, as I always seemed to destroy the mechanicals with every shot.


----------



## buford2 (Dec 16, 2010)

i like rage with my tenpoint, good results last year,3,but i needed bolts and bought some with shorter fletching and low and behold the bolts consistantly flew 3in right every time. same height but right. so u gota practice and try out newstuff b4 u go out. better than trailing a liver shot for half a mile!


----------



## crappiedude (Mar 12, 2006)

Hardtop said:


> A year ago I posted that was having real good luck with new Slick Trick broadheads, and was in the process of killing three deer with the same head. Well.....I completed that "hat trick" this weekend, another pass thru on a mature doe from 25yds out of my Ten Point Tiitan. And I had to dig the head out od a 6" sapling again as well........ I have sharpened it twice now on a sharpening stone and it is ready for #4. pretty amazing, as I always seemed to destroy the mechanicals with every shot.


Good info on the Slick Tricks


----------



## Hardtop (Nov 24, 2004)

Well..... we are up to four deer now harvested with the same Slick Trick broad head mounted on the same carbon shaft out of the Ten Point Titan..... My Grandson took his first deer, a 120 doe Sunday morning with Grandpa's equipment. Another complete pass thru , the doe only went about 35' and piled up. There is not a nick on the blades, I will wash the blood off again, and run it over a sharpening stone, and then head out after a set of horns in the next couple weeks.........HT


----------

